# Sleeping Accomodations For A 10 Month Old



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi, 
Just wanted to get some input from anyone with experience. We have a 10 month old baby and we are trying to decide the best place to put her to sleep. We have a 23RS and 2 other kids. Next year, we will be able to just put her against the wall in the bottom bunk (queen size) with one of her older sisters toward the outside. But this year-I am just not sure.

We have already tried using a pack and play-which will fit-barely. I think that we will take it along for outside, but its really not practical for inside. We went to the beach over Easter and we folded down the dinette table and made a little bed against the wall surrounded by bags and pillows. That worked great for then, but she is more mobile every day and will have no problem climbing over and falling on the floor by our next trip (3 wks away). I have also thought of just putting her on the floor of the dinette (just taking out the table), but we'll still have the escape issue. Although, how far could she go, really?

I have been looking online, and found a "Peapod Travel Bed." It appears to be a little bed with a sort of tent over it that zips shut-preventing any escapes. Has anyone else ever used one or have any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Heidi


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

We have a 21RS and have used the pack and play underneath the top bunk. In the process of building a Crib Style front for the top bunk to keep 2 year old boy contained at night and right after he wakes up. The dogs are in the crate below him. Pack and Play worked best for us though!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We have a 23 RS and will have to deal with this issue next year. My brother in law will be camping with us and we opened a pack in play in there and it is basically a Fire Hazard. Right in the middle of the front door. I think what we were planning on doing when ours is born is too have it sleep with Mom and I will go on the dinette. That's life with kids I guess. Then I will be right next to the other two DK's. The only other thing I can think of is a co-sleeper, but I think your 10 month old will be too big... see what you think. http://armsreach.com/ I think a 10 month old would be too big for one. Good luck.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We'll have the same issue as you this year, as our son will be 9 months old when we take our first trip of the year next month. Our pack & play won't fit in between the dinette seats, but we've found a smaller one that will. We're not sure whether we'll buy the smaller one or not...he doesn't sleep in his crib half the time at home, why would he do it camping?? It would probably just be a waste of money. What we'll probably end up doing is he'll sleep with dad in the queen slide, and I'll sleep in the one unused bunk in the kids bunkhouse. I'm usually the one that ends up staying up around the campfire at night, so that way I won't disturb anyone trying to get into bed.

Cheryl


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

We have the 23RS and a baby. My girl is over a year now but what we do is place the pack in play on the dinette at night and naps. We always have 4 adults and two kids with us. Every child is different, my daughter loves sleeping in the pack n play, so don't. Do whatever makes the kid happy. A happy kid has even happier parents. I don't mind having the dinette down, I can just enjoy the campfire more.

Beerman


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We began taking our son camping in our pop up at the age of 8 months. Just to keep him from rolling on the floor, he slept with me on the inside of one of the queen bunks. Now, just out of habit he still sleeps with me in the queen slide and daddy sleeps in the garage area of the Roo...

That's camping with kids!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

When my kids were camping babies (from 8 weeks old â€" 2 years old) they slept with me and DH slept somewhere else. Thatâ€™s what worked the easiest for us. And for us, easy always wins out.

Jessica


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

In similar travel situations, though not in the Outback, the baby slept between Ellen and I.

Ed


----------



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for your input. I'm sure that we will try all of the above. DH has already made reservations for 33 nights of camping this summer! So we are sure to find something that works well (or completely lose our minds). I agree- easy is the way to go.

She is an easy baby and has been camping since she was born (well, since she was 5 wks old), so I'm sure that we'll have a great time. After all, I think that is the idea









Thanks,

Heidi


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Will the pack and play fit where the dinette table is?








(between the two benches with the table removed)

If not... I think your best solution is to make a "crib" out of
the top bunk. that way the bottom one can accomidate siblings.

Just a thought.
MaeJae


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hello Heidi!
We've been camping with our children since they were 3mths old, and when they would get to that age where they became mobile, I just had them sleep with me. I'm short - so I would set them up at the bottom of the bed where my feet were, or right beside me.









Hope you figure something out!!
















Jewels


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We have a 23RS and put our youngest in a pack and play set on the floor between the two dinette benches with the table removed. It fit there perfectly. Now that he has outgrown the pack and play, he sleeps on the unfolded sofa while the two older boys sleep on the queen slide (we sleep on the front queen bed). We tried putting him on the folded down dinette with a bed rail, but it didn't work too well - he would pull himself up on the kitchen countertop and I was terrified that he would fall.

- Amy


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Our 12 month old sleeps between my wife and I, at night he will run across my head, jump to the floor to use his Pee Pad, then he does his dance for his "treat". if he is too restless he goes into his cage, which by the way does have a heater.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> Our 12 month old sleeps between my wife and I, at night he will run across my head, jump to the floor to use his Pee Pad, then he does his dance for his "treat". if he is too restless he goes into his cage, which by the way does have a heater.


Wow! A 12 month old that runs, jumps and is potty trained already?? Amazing!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> Our 12 month old sleeps between my wife and I, at night he will run across my head, jump to the floor to use his Pee Pad, then he does his dance for his "treat". if he is too restless he goes into his cage, which by the way does have a heater.
























That was great!


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

had similar problem on july 4th with pack and play being too big, so I cut a 12" board to fit between the dinette benches on the floor, secured it with removable pegs, and just put our sons kindergarten nap pad down with blancket cover. kept the 8 month old happy, and didnt take up any room. Only downfall is that DW calls it a "puppy pen".


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

We found a camping/travel size pack-n-play that fit perfectly in our dinette area (back when we had a pop-up, but I'm sure it would have also fit in the Outback). It was a smaller pack-n-play than the standard size - but still big enough for both our babies!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow this post got resurrected from 2007! New record?

-CC


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

We had a similar issue a couple of years ago before we had the OB. We would collapse the dinnette table, move the seat cusions and put the pack and play accross, so it was supported by both benches. This could help you out in case it didn't fit between the benches on the floor.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2009)

We have a 23RS and we camped with 1 year old all summer. We have a queen bed in the front of the trailer. We took the mattress off of the front bed. We were able to fit a pack n play on the support for the mattress (which only took up half the space the queen bed took). We then put the baby's supplies next to the pack n play for quick diaper/clothing changes. This worked great as we would put the baby to bed with music playing and close the curtain. Once she was asleep we were able to move around the trailer freely without any problems. The only thing I would caution is the storage compartment under the bed is covered by a very thin, poorly supported piece of wood. I would place a piece of plywood over it to support any weight you would place on it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy cow. That's twice.

-CC


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

We used a couple of pressure mounted baby gates turned sideways so that it mounted from the edge of the bunk bed to the ceiling. We didn't have an outback when we did that but will probably work with anything.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

When the kids were little we took down the table of the dinette and slid the pack and play right in there. It worked like a charm! You lost your table for a bit but one can use the outdoor table if needed. Also the sink makes a great bath with no stooping over and trying to fit in the bathroom! Just don't leave the sink area as the counter is so high up!


----------



## Chefshade (Jul 28, 2012)

The pack and play goes on top of the folded down dinette table, no issue. We even have room for the hound's bed to go next to it. 
Also you can upgrade that Pack and Play mattress with a memory foam model off of Amazon for less than $40. My little guys sleeps 
Much better on that than that hard board that comes with the PnP.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, old thread!

I have a 10 month old and she sleeps in the packnplay positioned at the foot of our slide out king in our 250RS. It fits perfectly. Of course when it is cold she sleeps between us.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

Table down into a bed and pack and play on it. Covered all the sides with a blanket so it felt more secure for both our kids when we did this. Then made sure they were beyond tired before laying them down LOL.


----------



## Kelvininin (Dec 27, 2014)

We put a pack in play in the cargo area of our 28KRS. As a rule our kids don't sleep with us. Mom and Dad's bed is for Mom and Dad. I will leave it at that as I know that Co-Sleeping can be a touchy subject.


----------



## kfp673 (Jul 30, 2018)

the problem is whatever you come up with now you may have to change in a few months when the baby starts walking! We have an 18 month boy and when he was an infant the folded down dinette worked well with a baby fence, but once he started standing up and walking we are afraid he will walk right off the edge when he wakes up in the middle of the night. We went back to a pack and play. Not ideal but works for the task and we collapse it every morning. In our old (and smaller) camper we put the pack and play up on the folded down dinette. worked great, kept him in, and didn't take up extra room.


----------

